# Pin-Up Photography ...With a Twist!



## Detective_Hunt (Apr 8, 2010)

So a friend of mine had been playing around with the idea of modeling  for awhile, and she asked me to photograph her as a start to a  portfolio. One shot she had in mind that I thought sounded rather  interesting was to do a traditional pin-up style shot, but in a location  or theme or outfit that one wouldn't usually associate with pin-ups.  Something that says "pin-up" in the posing, lighting and overall feel,  but not the kind of pin-up you'd see everyday.

Many, many pin-ups  seem to revolve around familiar "characters". The sex housewife, the  Navy girl in the swimsuit, etc. We thought it would be fun to glamorize a  role or theme that isn't traditionally covered.

Well, problem  is, both of us are far too left-brained to figure out exactly what that  would be. We would love any suggestions you might be generous enough to  share! What kind of pin-up would you like to see, that you don't see  everyday?

Thanks!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm reading, I'm reading, I'm thinking wow, great idea but.... there ain't no photo!

Dang! What a let down.


Sorry but I can only repeat what has been said here a number of times: if you want to be a creative person, you need to come up with your own ideas.

While reading you I had images going through my mind and I couldn't wait to see what you had come up with. So, yes, it was a letdown. And, yes, I could share some of my ideas but they are my vision, my way of looking at the world, etc. and you may make something out of them that doesn't work at all. So, how would that help you.

You need to figure ways to jump start the creative juices. In the short or long run, using someone else's idea is not going to help you.

I love the idea, though, so good luck with it.


----------



## tertius (Apr 8, 2010)

Get a pin up book and a fashion magazine and go to town? Just a start and think of you own ideas/locations, it comes out better.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 8, 2010)

Glamourous hair, makeup etc. in coveralls in a body shop with say a welder.  Glamourous hair, makeup gown/clothing in an unusual setting such as factory, etc.  The scenarios are endless.


----------



## Formatted (Apr 9, 2010)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Glamorous hair, makeup etc. in coveralls in a body shop with say a welder. Glamorous hair, makeup gown/clothing in an unusual setting such as factory, etc.  The scenarios are endless.



Oh you cynic.

Agency's will see hundreds of portfolios a week so yes make yours different just don't do something to quirky!


----------



## usayit (Apr 9, 2010)

Head to the local magazine shop and look up custom hot rod magazines.  Most of not all the models in those magazines will fit the era of fashions you are referring to.  I much like the photos that suggest the changing view on Feminism that reflect the time (underlying strength, will, independence balanced with "fragile" beauty).  There are also certain "erot1c" or "p0rn" models that you can also pull ideas from.  I dare not go any further since I'm posting from work.

If she possesses the "look", your model friend might be on to something.  As far as I can tell, that vintage look is highly sought after and not to many models can pull it off.  Those that do, do very well for themselves.  I personally love the photos simply because it reflects a more "healthy" outlook on beauty rather than the anorexic look that is so prevalent in the more mainstream media.  

Heck.. the "housewife" look isn't even considered attractive anymore... :er:




A little off topic...  Isn't it interesting how different cultures identify beauty?  In Japan, lots of mature models are dressed up to be younger (schoolgirl stuff included) while here we find very young models and dress them up more mature.


----------



## KmH (Apr 9, 2010)

usayit said:


> In Japan, lots of mature models are dressed up to be younger (schoolgirl stuff included) while here we find very young models and dress them up more mature.


Well heck, that's just because it's always tomorrow in Japan.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 9, 2010)

Formatted said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Glamorous hair, makeup etc. in coveralls in a body shop with say a welder. Glamorous hair, makeup gown/clothing in an unusual setting such as factory, etc.  The scenarios are endless.
> ...



Not being cynical at all.  A good model can make Eskimos want to buy snowballs in a blizzard. The most boring thing to look at is the same old thing. Your right, agency's do see hundreds of portfolios a week.  Most of them with the same old thing.  Every portfolio needs one standard head shot with perfect makeup, hair etc.  After that it's the model that has to sell themselves.  I'm not talking about just a girl with great hair, makeup etc. in grungy clothing standing there but rather a photo where she is showing her abilities in those out of the ordinary situations.   

I like the OP's idea of stretching the bounds to create something special.  He and this person need to sit down and plan out the looks that they want to accomplish no matter what direction it might lead.  Along with the suggestions of various magazine and advertisements, this site and others like it may give the OP some ideas.


----------

